

Be a Jetpack Test Pilot - fjabre
http://cgi.ebay.com/Be-a-Jetpack-Test-Pilot_W0QQitemZ170383282277QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item27aba29065&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_720wt_1108

======
fjabre
I want one...!

At first I thought that was the price of the unit. ;)

~~~
jiaaro
if only :)

------
jiaaro
um... you pay THEM to do that? something doesn't add up here

------
mrfish
Yeah $30,000 to DIE!

------
logjam
The engine-out glide capability for that aircraft troubles me.

